# Golf MKIV SQ



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello, I'm going to show you my install, it has sufered changes in components and their ubication over the years. I didn't take pictures of every step in the construction, so this is not a step by step thread, but I'm going to try to explain how this was done. 

First of all this is the car 









I bought 2 bulk packs of Dynamat xtreme, and did the floor, the outer skin of the doors and the trunk.

Everything out of the car  

















Then the application

















At that time I had my speakers runing in Custom kick panels, so I just did the outer skin of the doors, front and rear.

















The final result

























You can see in the pictures my first kick panels :blush:


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

hugo23 said:


> Then the application


Oh man, look at how smooth that floor is. You could POUR the deadening in


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Now part of the equipment to be installed

The amps (you can see the xovers from my old Focal 3way set)









The speakers









The subwoofer









At that time I had an Alpine 9833 


The install in the trunk neded to preserv the spare wheel, so I did a fake floor where the amp rack and de sub box could be removed in the easiest way posible in the case of a flat tire. I don't have enough pictures of the process but this is it..

The floor









The sub box (with my old mtx 8000 sub) and a frame for the amps.









The amp rack with the amps and old focal xovers in place









The amp rack and the sub box can be lifted with the help of this things, I don't know it's name in english

















And I used T nuts and screws for this and for the sub









This is a shoot with everything in place









The subwoofer box was made by me using 3/4" MDF but the joints in the angled wall were not good because I don't have the tools to do that right, so I decided to change the box for one assembled by a carpenter using 1" MDF  and finished by me.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

The kicks that you saw in the last pics were substituted for new ones in order to improve the alignment, the esthetics and the volume.

















I filled them with clay and used T nuts for a stronger mounting









For the finish I used a texturer from Norton and SEM paint

















And a picture of the installers  my dad and I


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice install man


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Although I liked the kicks a lot, I had to park my car on the street because of my last job, and Mexico City is a very dangerous place to leave a car with that kind of equipment on the street, in less than two minutes a thief can take your loved equipment  , so I was very worried about my speakers and I decided to move them into the doors. My plan was to mount the mid into the door and the tweeter in the factory location. I hadn't enough time, so I was going to make the mids first and keep the coaxial mounting and after that, do the tweeter's pods, but When I finished the door mounting for the mids I was very impressed with the result and I decided to keep them that way.

The idea was that the speaker could be mounted out of the door panel, because I didn't want to affect the sound from the speakers, but the speakers had to use the door as a box (the MKIV has a very solid door, without big holes like others)

So I did two MDF rings , one one of them was mounted on the door panel and the other on the inner skin of the door

















In the pic of the inner door you can see that I was going to use simple screws (I don't know the name in english) but I used Screws with T nuts at the end.

I don't have pictures of the entire process but I'm going to explain it. With the two rings mounted, I put the door panle in place and used some pieces of wood and hot silicone to join them, so they can maintain the position. Then I took the rings in position out and did some fiberglassing around them.

After that I put the new piece back in place and did the final adustmens for the magnet of the speaker. 









I used some clay to add strength

















I hadn't enough time to do the proper finish, but that something that I'm going to improve when I have money for some dynamat, so I can do the inner skin also.

The speakers in place

























A stock look with a very solit mounting and a very good performance. I never thought that the resulting sound were going to be that good winth in location, Im using TA and I'm very happy with the sound.


Some more pics

The HU (Very happy with it, but I still want a DRZ9255  I hate thiefs that make removable faceplates so necessary  )









The battery

















I need to improve some things like the deadening of the doors, but by now I'm very happy with it  

Hope you liked it.


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice job.The trunk and doors look very tidy.Should sound even better when you deaden the doors.Did you use the focal crossovers on the bostons?


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice picture with your dad too.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

x2


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

*Golf MKIV*

Great job!!  Good to see some more MKIV installs


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Great to see more guys from Mexico here.


Jorge


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Beautiful kicks. Clean and tidy trunk. Nice work.

How are the doors vs the kicks? I'm sure there's more bass from the doors, but how's everything else compare?

-aaron


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nicely done. Good pic with you and your dad too. It's always cool when family will help you out with your installs. Great work on the amp rack/false floor.

Zach


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

brendan 67 said:


> Nice job.The trunk and doors look very tidy.Should sound even better when you deaden the doors.Did you use the focal crossovers on the bostons?


Thanks man. The focal xovers are from a 3 way set that I had before the Z6 (Right now those are in their box under my bed waiting to be installed in my dad's Bora (Jetta MKV)









The Boston Xovers are this ones


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

bobditts said:


> looks nice! How does it sound?
> 
> Couple of things though - clay does not add strength. And that clay will melt in the mexico sun creating a very nasty mess.


Thanks for the coments man. I read from a home audio forum that somebody used clay in his home audio speakers as a kind of dampening material(that was I wanted to say, not strength  ) so I used it in the kicks with good results, it semed to work for me, so I used again. I was worried that it could melt also, so I have checked and everything looks fine. But as soon as I have the dynamat to complete the deadening I'm going to replace the clay 

About the sound of the sistem, I'm very happy with the result. I didn't want to move the speakers to the stock location because I was worried about their performance, but I think that the engineers designed the drivers mainly for this location. I think the tweeters perform better Off axis. With the help of TA the soundstage is very good for me, although I have not listened to many cars with good audio equipment to compare, just a few ones.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

doitor said:


> Great to see more guys from Mexico here.
> 
> 
> Jorge


 Saludos



ArcL100 said:


> Beautiful kicks. Clean and tidy trunk. Nice work.
> 
> How are the doors vs the kicks? I'm sure there's more bass from the doors, but how's everything else compare?
> 
> -aaron


You're right, there is more bass from the doors, but less quality bass. You get more of something but lose another. I like the doors better, because there are more pros than cons. You get more bass, a stock look, you save the space, you don't have to worry about a passenger kicking your speaker  but you lose definition in the midbass and the angled position.

You could have the best of both worlds by making sealed door panels with enough volume or going with bigger kicks. But by now I'm happy with the result, I'm just going to try finishing the deadening. I'm not worried about the off axis position because, as I said, I'm very impressed with the performance of the Z6 set working off axis  .

Another very important improvement is that I had a very obvious rainbow effect (I don't know if that is the correct term when the center is at one height but the independent L and R chanel are at a lower height) with the kicks, but now the effect is not that obvious. Very happy about that to. I think I could have made a mistake with the direction of the kicks.



Boostedrex said:


> Nicely done. Good pic with you and your dad too. It's always cool when family will help you out with your installs. Great work on the amp rack/false floor.
> 
> Zach


Thanks man, I would not have done it without him, and after all he is the reason that I'm a car audio fan, he infected me with this virus


----------



## blazerpounds (Apr 10, 2008)

Man, great equipment, great install! I just bought an 02 gti, and Ive got all but a couiple pieces of eqipment to do my install, and a lot is similar to what you have. 

Ive got a eclipse cd8454 and RF 360.2 processor, boston sl60 components, boston sx rears, an elemental designs nine.5, and 2 jl w3 10" d4's, kicker power power 1/0, the high end tsunami rcas, redtop starter battery, 2x kinetic 600 power cells, and now i am just waiting for my 2x dynamat bulk packs, the xsvi9003 harness, my speaker wire, and next friday to do it! 

Im pretty excited man, is it cool if i message you with questions?

I was thinking last week when i got the car about how i wanted to set it all up cuz i want it as stealth as possible, and i decided on the false floor in the rear, and glassing the 10's in their box on each side of the rear hatch area, with only the amp seen under the floor under some 1/2" plexiglass, and use blue leds on the edges for that cool blueish effect.

Did you have any trouble with the front doors, and is it required to use the grills on the outside of the panel? 
My big reason is that i want to upgrade my speakers to 165k2p focal in front later, and I dont want to modify the doors any more than I have to for bostons oversized (seeming) grills.


----------



## redsoxvw (Apr 10, 2008)

x25


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't see the pics, are they hosted else were. I think that your host might be banned by my firewall/security settings..


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

That's to bad about not being able to use those kick panels. They looked nice!

Nice job! And a great family bonding time!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

blazerpounds said:


> Man, great equipment, great install! I just bought an 02 gti, and Ive got all but a couiple pieces of eqipment to do my install, and a lot is similar to what you have.
> 
> Ive got a eclipse cd8454 and RF 360.2 processor, boston sl60 components, boston sx rears, an elemental designs nine.5, and 2 jl w3 10" d4's, kicker power power 1/0, the high end tsunami rcas, redtop starter battery, 2x kinetic 600 power cells, and now i am just waiting for my 2x dynamat bulk packs, the xsvi9003 harness, my speaker wire, and next friday to do it!
> 
> ...


Thanks man, If I can help you with something just tell me. 

I did the speakers install looking for the best performance I can achive from that location, and I thought that the door panel could block some of the sound if the speakers were inside the panel (remember that I also have the tweeter there). Plus they look great, and I'm pretty sure that those focal with their yellow cone would look awesome  




syd-monster said:


> I can't see the pics, are they hosted else were. I think that your host might be banned by my firewall/security settings..


Sorry man, my pics are hosted in wee-todd-did-racing


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice work! 

Seeing this saddens me a bit that I got rid of my '03 GTI 24v VR6 a couple months ago, but then again it would have cost me about $4500 to fix the clutch master and slave cylinders, the A/C, the sway bars+bushings, cooling system, and a few other misc things. Fun car, but damn, lots of problems for only 68k miles....


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

DejaWiz said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> Seeing this saddens me a bit that I got rid of my '03 GTI 24v VR6 a couple months ago, but then again it would have cost me about $4500 to fix the clutch master and slave cylinders, the A/C, the sway bars+bushings, cooling system, and a few other misc things. Fun car, but damn, lots of problems for only 68k miles....


 to many problems, but that's a beautiful car


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

hugo23 said:


> Although I liked the kicks a lot, I had to park my car on the street because of my last job, and Mexico City is a very dangerous place to leave a car with that kind of equipment on the street, in less than two minutes a thief can take your loved equipment  , so I was very worried about my speakers and I decided to move them into the doors. My plan was to mount the mid into the door and the tweeter in the factory location. I hadn't enough time, so I was going to make the mids first and keep the coaxial mounting and after that, do the tweeter's pods, but When I finished the door mounting for the mids I was very impressed with the result and I decided to keep them that way.
> 
> The idea was that the speaker could be mounted out of the door panel, because I didn't want to affect the sound from the speakers, but the speakers had to use the door as a box (the MKIV has a very solid door, without big holes like others)


Couldn't you make everything in the kickpanel area black and tint the windows? You'd barely be able to see anything through the tint.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Couldn't you make everything in the kickpanel area black and tint the windows? You'd barely be able to see anything through the tint.


Yes, but by that time, when I decided to move the speakers, a stupid law in Mexico city prohibited the use of dark films on cars windows, I used to have the 35% tinted film, so you could see the interior from the outside. And here in Mexico city, the fu#*&/% thieves are willing to break your window even if you take off the face from your HU, just for the back of your HU  , and I was afraid that if that happened to me, once inside, the thief could take my speakers also (the kicks were attached just by one screw to the chasis and some contact glue to the kick panel, so with enough strength they could have been pulled off  ).

Now that law is not accepted anymore by the citizens because of obvious reasons, so I installed a 15% security film on my windows  and I think that is a lot less probable that a thief could take the speakers from the door, because this kind of thieves would never take the time to look for the right allen and unscrew them. This kind of robberies happens in less than a minute  unless that you leave your car in a lonely, dark place for all the night, but I think that all of us are smarter than that right?


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Do you think it might be worth color codeing the front speaker grilles ?


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

very nice hugo ! isaw your install in decibeles a while ago...

very clean, and those kickpanels are awsome....shame you got to move mid's to the doors...

but i bet they performe better in doore than kicks....because of the internal volume...

congrats...

PD we both talk spanish and we are talking in english


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Great install. I have an '04 VW R32 that I'm working on right now. I will try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

crnacnac said:


> Great install. I have an '04 VW R32 that I'm working on right now. I will try to get some pics up soon.


 I`ve seen your R32 pictures on Vortex your install is SICK!!!!


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

hugo23 said:


> So I did two MDF rings , one one of them was mounted on the door panel and the other on the inner skin of the door
> I used some clay to add strength


 Whats the total thickness of each spacer that you used.???


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

brendan 67 said:


> Do you think it might be worth color codeing the front speaker grilles ?


mmm...  never thought about it, First I have to look if I can get a SEM matching color.



kiko said:


> very nice hugo ! isaw your install in decibeles a while ago...
> 
> very clean, and those kickpanels are awsome....shame you got to move mid's to the doors...
> 
> ...


You are right, I loved my kicks, but in general I'm better with this install.

P.D. I see that you upgraded your HU  , congratulations man! you should post some pics, I'm still waiting for the day that I could have one of those  



crnacnac said:


> Great install. I have an '04 VW R32 that I'm working on right now. I will try to get some pics up soon.


Can't wait to see those.



SiR_Dave said:


> Whats the total thickness of each spacer that you used.???


Each MDF ring is .75" and between them the space isn't regular, that´s why I used the fiberglass, about .5" in the thinest part and 1" in the thickest.


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

hugo23 said:


> Each MDF ring is .75" and between them the space isn't regular, that´s why I used the fiberglass, about .5" in the thinest part and 1" in the thickest.


 Thanks So about 2" in the thin area and 2.5" in the thicker parts


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

SiR_Dave said:


> Thanks So about 2" in the thin area and 2.5" in the thicker parts


yes, something like that


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

hugo23 said:


> yes, something like that



Thank you


----------



## semipimpedauto (May 29, 2008)

Where are the pictures. Im at the begining of a major fabrication project on a mkiv gti. I NEED PICTURES!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry man, I think the site were the pics used to be isn't working anymore, as soon as I have some time I'm going to try another one, I'll let you know when it's done.


----------



## ATK_Designs (Feb 24, 2008)

me too, can't see the pics anymore


----------



## semipimpedauto (May 29, 2008)

sooooo sad.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just uploaded the pics, you can find them here 
http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn135/hugorodrigo23/

Is there a way to edit the post and change the links to the pics?


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

I did some upgrades for the front speakers install. 

First of all I want to thank "circa40" for the How-to about stop water from dripping onto the speakers, very helpful man 

I didn't think my speaker were getting water because of the door pod I made ( they were between the door panel and the inner skin of the door). But after I saw the How-To, I was curious and this is what I found:


















Some water was dripping on the speaker magnet  So I decided to follow the exact procedure that circa40 did and once I was there I could finish the deadening of the door.

This is what I needed, aluminum and Dynamat









The outer skin of the door and the door panel were allready deadened as you can see fron these pics

















So the missing part was the inner skin









Here you can see where the water was dripping from

















I also applied some sealer to the door pods









Protection for the speaker, of course deadened

















Dynamat on both sides


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey, it looks like my idea might actually work out...jk! 

Glad the post was helpful for you.

I wish my inner panel pops out like yours


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Checking if there were any leak betwen the pod and the inner skin









And everything back in place looks like this









I am very happy with the resulting sound from this upgrade, dynamat onto the inner skin really improved the midbass response, I waited to much for doing this, I should have done it before  And I think the speakers will be safe from water now, but I will check periodically to be sure.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

circa40 said:


> hey, it looks like my idea might actually work out...jk!
> 
> Glad the post was helpful for you.
> 
> I wish my inner panel pops out like yours


Yes man I'm gald that you shared your idea because I'm not that creative 

Would you mind if I post this in a mexican forum called "decibeles.com"? It could be very helpful for other car audio enthisiasts around here, of course I would give you all the credits for the idea...

And you're right about the inner skin, I love the way these doors are made


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^ I don't mind at all


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks man, I just posted it  I hope somebody else find it useful to avoid damage to their speakers


----------



## thedigitel (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good, I'd like to see pics from the first page... they are dead.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

You can watch all the pics in my Photobucket collection right here
http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn135/hugorodrigo23/

I recently added some more Dynamat to the roof:



















The stock material used to provide some reinforcement to the sheet of metal









All gone









Dynamat installed


















Some foam just because I had some in my closet jeje









Once the dynamat was installed I noticed that the roof was weak, it looks like the stock material was more importat than I tought  so I just added 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF, of about 2 inches width, across the roof , using a black material that is used to install windshields (I do not know the name), but I didn´t took pictures of that, sorry.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello Guys 

I've been doing some upgrades to my system during past months and I finally find some time to update my thread.

First I'm going to show you the main battery. I installed some JL battery terminals that I customized and some tech flex.

Although it isn't finished because I would like to put an after market fuse holder to replace the OEM one and I have to protect the positive side terminal with something that looks good (It is protected with some ugly plastic not showed in the pics :blush

Here are the pics:



















Here you can see the fuse holder that is part of the Big3


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to have Stinger entry level RCA that never caused any problems, but I decided to improve those with something that goes better with the rest of the equipment.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

I like those battery terminals, do you have a part number?


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

KARPE said:


> I like those battery terminals, do you have a part number?


No man sorry, those are the old ones, both positives, that´s why I had to customize them.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I also wanted to have a battery just for the audio equipment, so I bought this:










And I wanted to keep it isolated from the main one, so I needed this:










I was happy with my trunk install, so I needed to find some place to install the battery without modifying the the current view.










So I decided to make it fit in the center of the spare tire, removing the tools that you can see in this pic:


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

So I needed a new amp rack. I did not take pics from the build up because I was in a hurry to finish it  so I'm going to show you the ones that I have.

This is the rack finished and painted already:









Here you can see the pieces that I used to route the wiring


















Testing in the car









The rack turned to be very heavy, so I used these in order to get an easy acces to the spare:

















And this is how the battery is attached to the rack:









The connections:


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wiring the Z6 Xovers









I soldered the tips in order to make an easy connection:



























The power connection:









Everything taking form:





































This is how it looks without the cover


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Very clean, looks great man!


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Very clean work indeed! 

Where did you get the gas springs? I've seen some at McMaster.com but I have never really worked with them. Did you find they were easy to install/work with?


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> Very clean, looks great man!


Thanks man



trevordj said:


> Very clean work indeed!
> 
> Where did you get the gas springs? I've seen some at McMaster.com but I have never really worked with them. Did you find they were easy to install/work with?


Thanks! I bought them in a flee market  those are the same that my car use to open the hatch area, a car dealer should have them. They are VERY strong, you need something heavy (like my amp rack is) to make them work properly. Also you need to distribute the anchor points correctly, and make them strong, because if not you are taking the risk of braking the rack.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the last piece of equipment added to my system. I got it with Doitor's help because here in México is hard to find one of these (Thanks Jorge )




























Going in...



















with the back screw










Finally


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

BIG improvement against the Pioneer. The SQ is just better  everything is clearer and so detailed, and the CD mechanism is stronger, I had problems sometimes with bad roads (my car has eibach springs) but the DRZ is not bothered with that. Plus it looks so good in my dash, HQ piece of equipment.

I am thinking about getting a CD changer because I miss my iPod sometimes and I red that the DRZ is not good controlling it via the adaptor. But I'm going to try the AUX input first and see how I like it. 

Finally I have a HU that I'm going to enjoy for a long time .


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello guys, I would like to share with you my new toy























































I will be installing them very soon. I haven't decided if I will put the tweeter and the mid in kicks or the A pillars, I would like the A pillar better but I don't want troubles with speaker separation because I'm going to use the XO passives and MBs will be in the doors, some listening sessions will be needed to make a decision 

I will have to put some extra work in the doors due to the BIG magnet the MB has  the MDF/fiberglass baffle that I made for the Z6 will be copied and improved for the focals. I expect so much fun with this install...


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

congrats on the focal's, get going on that install and take plenty of pictures.

update your signature.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

awesome build mate! do you happen to have pics of how you made the kicks?


----------



## Steliyan Stoyanov (Jun 18, 2009)

Bravo, good jobs


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

jorgegarcia said:


> congrats on the focal's, get going on that install and take plenty of pictures.
> 
> update your signature.


Thanks man I will take pics of the process and I'll update my signature when the Focal's are in


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

vwtoby said:


> awesome build mate! do you happen to have pics of how you made the kicks?


Thanks. If you mean the ones that I used for the Z6 then no man, I don't have pics of the process, just the finished work, but if I decide to make new ones for this set I will take plenty to share.




Steliyan Stoyanov said:


> Bravo, good jobs


Thanks


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I decided to go with the pillars for the install, I still can go with kicks if I change my mind latter.

I would like to make the pods based Only in performance, but I do not want something that screams for atenttion, so I will try to do something in between.

This is what I would like:

















I cut some of the pillar in order to make some space for the screws that I’m going to use for a more solid install.

















First I made a mold of the metal:

















Those molds are going to be used to secure the pillars directly to the metal. You can see that I also made a mold of the dash, I made them large enough to play with orientation latter in the install.
















The sticks that you see were placed temporally, when the pillars are off the car I’ll use more fiberglass to join the pieces.









That’s all for now, I hope I can do more during the week.

Saludos


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Some updates, I missed some steps because I was in a hurry but here they are.

Testing the mid and tweeter position. I would have liked to use the Mid basses to for the sound test, but I had problems getting them into the doors. Again, they had to be placed into a restricted area.













































Here you can see why the baffles need to be redone in order to Focal’s.




























This week I’m going to work with the MB, I’m going to try to use the same baffles (crossing my fingers so I won't have to do them again). The Xovers are already in place, they only needed minimum work to fit (picture pending).

The chores for the week are:

-Apply matched paint to the pillars.
-Run the wire for the extra speaker
-Figure out how to mount the MBs.

Saludos.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

The install was finished yesterday, at least for now .

These are the pillars with the matched paint









Some Dynamat was applied.



























Once in the car, the pillars were secured with a screw.









I didn’t use themofit in the mid’s connections because I needed the cable flexible as posible because the space is very limited.









Finally installed









As I said, the xovers needed minor modifications to be installed









I ended using the same pods to install me MB’s. The Only problem is that I could’n use t nuts.









This is a pic of the final result










Many hours of listening to come in order to adjust the sound 

Saludos.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

LOVE THIS INSTALL!!!!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

ChiTownSQ said:


> LOVE THIS INSTALL!!!!


Thanks man 

I had to redo the pillars because of reflexions coming from the windshield, I need to update the post with new pics soon.

Saludos.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

just curious but looking at those pics, where is your passenger airbag? It isn't under that big piece directly under the windshield that your pod now hangs over is it? If it is I would rethink that location or else consider disabling your airbags to prevent giving yourself a focal labotomy... Of course disabling them will make your car no longer street legal if you have inspections.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttocs388 said:


> just curious but looking at those pics, where is your passenger airbag? It isn't under that big piece directly under the windshield that your pod now hangs over is it? If it is I would rethink that location or else consider disabling your airbags to prevent giving yourself a focal labotomy... Of course disabling them will make your car no longer street legal if you have inspections.


That would be necessary if my car had air bags  it is the basic version of the VW Golf here in México.


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

I like those speakers... Great work on the install so far! Keep it up and keep posting


----------



## seabreeze (Sep 1, 2010)

hugo23 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I had to redo the pillars because of reflexions coming from the windshield, I need to update the post with new pics soon.
> 
> Saludos.





hugo23 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I had to redo the pillars because of reflexions coming from the windshield, I need to update the post with new pics soon.
> 
> Saludos.


Saludos Hugo.

Great work. Let me guess, you are going to reverse the drivers, tweeter where mid is, and mid where tweeter is. Angle to dome light in car ceiling. Use a lazer pointer pen to get them exact.

I am not permitted to send picture link, because I am new and under 5 posts, so if you go up to New Hybird Speaker Build by BIG RED and go to page 9 and scroll down a bit in page, you will see what I was talking about.

He coppied what he saw and heard of a winner of his class at the nationals.
So that configuation works and works very well, accordinding to big red

Oh yea, he took his mid base drivers out of the doors and installed in floor.
He claims once you go floors, you will never go doors...
Dont think you would have room or cojones to cut holes in the floor.

Good luck,,, what ever you decide.

Looking forward to see what change you made.

Ciao


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Very clean work and looks good too! Should be proud of that. Chingon!


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

super clean install 

The focals are what makes the system perfect bro 

How do you like them


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, I still don't have any pics of the new pillars, my car is very dirty so I have not being able to clean it deeply for the pics  

I made some changes that I thought I wouldn't do soon (look at my signature)... so maybe the next time I take some pics those changes are going to be working 

P.D. I have found that the Focal's are more difficult to make them sound correct to my ears compared to the Boston's, but thats more because of the install, The coaxial configuration of the Boston's makes them perfect if you don't want to mess around with the install to get really great sound. 

As I said, I had to change the install because I was having a lot of reflexions from the windshield, now that's almost corrected and I hope soon I will enjoy these speakers at its full potential. I made some testes with the small boxes they come with and the sound is fantastic, I had to angle them avoiding all obstacles on its way, but I couldn't reproduce that in the install because of esthetics reasons.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello, I finally took some pics (sorry for the low quality) of the changes.

First of all, this are the new A pillars that I had to redo in order to avoid reflexions




















The DRZ has to go in order to get some $ for the new equipment, It was hard to let it go but I needed the money.

I have this HU for the moment, I don't even remember the model but it has USB iPod connector and for now that's all I need.










This is what I bought










I installed it where the 300/2 used to be and removed the Focal's Xovers, so the front stage is running active directly from the MS-8.

Results:

Better sound stage, everything is more Focused, more stable. At first I felt a lack of bass but, as the days come by, I realize that that's how it is supposed to sound, I listened to some tracks where organs are played and the bass extension is very good, something very controlled and natural, nothing boomy. 

I still have the sensation that It can improve with more power. I need to save for new amps.

I'm thinking about a new car by the end of the year so this may be the final for this project.

Saludos.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

After seeing your post again your system is very similar to mine and I also did not like how the A pillars sounded in my car so i put the Mids in the Kicks and the tweeters in the A pillars. I'm also running JL amps ,Focal mids and a MS8. My system sounds really good just wanted to see how yours was going and if you get it finished? 


what crossover points are you running your speakers at?


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice work. That HU looks like what I have, a Pioneer P600UB. Looking at your build log makes me even more excited for my next project - an 04 jetta


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

mrstangerbanger said:


> After seeing your post again your system is very similar to mine and I also did not like how the A pillars sounded in my car so i put the Mids in the Kicks and the tweeters in the A pillars. I'm also running JL amps ,Focal mids and a MS8. My system sounds really good just wanted to see how yours was going and if you get it finished?
> 
> 
> what crossover points are you running your speakers at?


I have not tried that configuration, I might do it 

My xover points are sub-midbass 80, midbass-mid 350, mid-tw 8000


----------

